# Getting to a 480 3ph Motor Disco



## jar546 (Oct 28, 2018)

Does anyone see a problem as far as code legality is concerned with this setup?  That is not a walkway between conveyors.  They are inches apart.


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 29, 2018)

Just finished a million sq. ft. building with a couple hundred miles of conveyors. Had a lot of discos that were not accessible.. I was told my a very experienced inspector and my boss to let these go because they have their own maintenance staff.


----------



## ICE (Oct 30, 2018)

Rick18071 said:


> Just finished a million sq. ft. building with a couple hundred miles of conveyors. Had a lot of discos that were not accessible.. I was told my a very experienced inspector and my boss to let these go because they have their own maintenance staff.


Will the employees ask for a maintenance person tp operate the disconnect?  How about a good reason such as there not being any serviceable parts within the disconnect. ie no fuses


----------



## steveray (Oct 30, 2018)

ICE said:


> Will the employees ask for a maintenance person tp operate the disconnect?  How about a good reason such as there not being any serviceable parts within the disconnect. ie no fuses



Switch vs. OCPD......The age old dilemma...


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 31, 2018)

No fuse, and maintenance is only allow to use them. There are emergency shut downs tug ropes and buttons to turn off the conveyors.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 31, 2018)

Rick18071 said:


> No fuse, and maintenance is only allow to use them. There are emergency shut downs tug ropes and buttons to turn off the conveyors.



So what part of the code are you hanging your hat on to allow that?


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 1, 2018)

jar546 said:


> So what part of the code are you hanging your hat on to allow that?



I can't find it in the code book but it's the section that says to do what your boss told you to do to keep your job.

And whatever this means where blue lettering in the  NEC Handbook says "Minimum working clearance is not required if the equipment is not likely to require examination, adjustment, servicing or maintenance while energized. However, access and working space are still required by the opening paragraph of 110.26."
It's only a disco and there is a breaker panel for the disco not to far away where it could be disconnected.


----------



## my250r11 (Nov 2, 2018)

Rick18071 said:


> I can't find it in the code book but it's the section that says to do what your boss told you to do to keep your job.



ROTFLMAO!!!


----------

